# Antique "Etude Magazine" and Copyright?



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I just rediscovered I have this November 1927 Etude Magazine for piano players and other musicians of all levels. I have a few questions about it. Is it something people would be interested in seeing, and if so, how would I find out the copyright restrictions to scan and share it somewhere? Is 1927 old enough to be in the public domain?

The magazine is full of period articles such as "How To Take Rigidity Out of Your Piano Playing" by Eugene F. Marks, "Berlioz' Masterly Monograph on Conducting," special sections for organists, violinists, singers, etc. It also contains obscure sheet music by Sousa and Mussorgsky, and a lot of piano and chamber works by composers I've never heard of including: Ruth Vincent, Montague Ewing, Th. Lack, Gordon Balch Nevin, August Noelick, M. P. Marsick. I mean, who ARE these people? I'm so intrigued.

The original price was 25 cents or $2.00 whole dollars for a year.

Any advice on what to do with this bit of history?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Per Wiki: "In the United States, all books and other works published before 1923 have expired copyrights and are in the public domain.[SUP][42][/SUP] In addition, works published before 1964 that did not have their copyrights renewed 28 years after first publication year also are in the public domain..."


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks. Sounds like I'd be safer to wait a few years then. I may make a PDF just for me though to try playing the sheet music in my clumsy way. It's a little large and fragile as it is.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

See this for more help:

http://etudemagazine.com/gallery/Etude_Covers/?g2_page=4

There is extensive content here, but only the cover of the November 1927 issue is included. Evidently it's not in the collection of the owner of the page.


----------

